

Java : One year with Oracle review - cfontes
http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/02/java-state-of-union-one-year-under.html

======
mark_l_watson
Nice review! I am optimistic that our Oracle Java overlords might do a good
job shepherding the platform. I am however often overly optimistic.

After 5 years of doing a lot of Common Lisp+Ruby+Clojure development, I am now
for at least 6 months almost totally immersed in Glassfish, EJB 3.1, JMS,
horizontal scaleout, etc. I am having a lot of fun with this, very interesting
work.

As a non-work thing, I am also exploring Clojure and JRuby (and Rails) on
Glassfish. I am not totally sure about this, but the combination of Java +
JRuby + Clojure seems a better fit for the kinds of work I usually do than one
all inclusive ubber language like Scala.

------
koenigdavidmj
Can someone more familiar with the ecosystem tell me how dependent Oracle's
database stuff is on Java?

I am trying to see what Oracle could lose by letting it just die.

